# Installing A Caged Needle Bearing Behind Spindle Take-up Nut On 10l



## joebiplane (Oct 26, 2015)

I know there is an article on how to do this project  but I don't seem to be able to find it.    I know mcmasters & car carries the parts...But which set is used ?   there are some slight mods that must be made, I believe.
My South bend is a 1944   187-Y  UMD  cast Iron maiden.
if someone can point my tired old eyes to the article I would be forever in your debt


----------



## dlane (Oct 26, 2015)

If you pm the member Ibgolfr " Eric "  he did a wright up on yahoo groups with all that is needed,
He helped me do mine , works good


----------



## dlane (Oct 26, 2015)

Search 10l thrust bearing started by me , the fifth reply has the procedure link


----------



## dlane (Oct 27, 2015)

Joe, Enco and msc are related if you call Enco with those pt # s they will have it. I saved a few $$ useing Enco with free shipping.


----------



## comstock-friend (Oct 28, 2015)

I saved a pdf of the article. From the write up, the part numbers are:

Needle thrust bearing: INA # TC3244
Races: INA # TWA3244 (2)

John


----------



## joebiplane (Oct 29, 2015)

What a Guy !  thanks a bunch  !!!!!


----------

